# 2011-2012 PTAP Merit List!



## dazngurl3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay guys, those who have applied for PTAP, the results are finally online on ead.gov.pk

)


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

did you get in?


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

I got into RMC Alhamdulillah


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

Are PTAP students starting the same day as the others?


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey could you kindly share the fee structure.
thnx


----------



## dumyo (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone from PTAP apply to CMH, FMH or AKU?


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

PTAP is only for Government Medical Schools


----------



## dazngurl3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Alhamdulillah I got in. 

For those of you that don't know, PTAP is for admission for foreigners and it is basically like a scholarship program. You don't have to pay as much. The usual fees to pay each year for a government college (for American) is I think $10,000 plus additional fees for you know books, yearly tests, food, etc. If you are admitted under PTAP you don't have to pay that $10,000 each year. It's waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy less. It's not totally free I know for sure lol. But still I'm not totally sure yet how the fee structure is. I know for sure even if we are under PTAP you have to pay the additional college fees for the books and there are these tests we have to take at the end of each year through UHS, but you can pay that through pak rupees. All this information is for later though lol. They will send out a confirmation letter/admission info for those that got admitted and I'm sure it will give us more information. 

Oh and this is only for government colleges. CMH and FMH are private colleges.


----------



## dazngurl3 (Jul 18, 2011)

I just realized I said "sure" too much in that last post of mine -__- lol


----------



## dazngurl3 (Jul 18, 2011)

And yes PTAP students are starting the same day as regular students. They will send us like a letter and information on it. Don't worry! lol


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

dazngurl3 please do provide the info you get through further letters as i was unaware of this and didnt apply. but the info could come in handy for younger siblings.
thnx and congrats....and where are you going?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

In PTAP you pay same as local Pakistani Students. Fee is about RS14000 for first year and RS13000 for second year. So it is around ?100 per year. I just bought one pair of jeans for ?100.#happy

You have to buy your own books and other stuff like anyone else.


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

^Yup, thats exactly right. Luckily the fees are the same as a local Pakistani student.
So is anyone who got in through this program gonna be there (in Pakistan) for the first day?


----------



## dazngurl3 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm already here in Pakistan lol so I'll be there


----------



## dazngurl3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Well whatever the fee structure is, it's going to be a lot less and better than paying full as a foreigner without the PTAP! Lol


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

Most definitely, I'm so thankful for my admission. I'm not in Pakistan yet so I'm probably gonna start a few days later =/ Oh well.


----------



## dazngurl3 (Jul 18, 2011)

When does your school start do you know? I don't really know much about RMC. But I'm sure the first week is usually for orientation and getting to know things around the college and stuff so you shouldn't be to worried if you aren't there for the first week. Just let your parents know you should get there as so as you can so you can also setlle down and things. That's what I told my parents lol

But congrats to you too and I wish you the best of luck in your studies !


----------



## dumyo (Sep 4, 2011)

I meant did anyone apply to Private colleges such as CMH, FMH e.t.c along with PTAP?


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

PTAP is only for government colleges


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

@justina 12 did u get in ?


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

to those who got in could you kindly share the exact fee you guys have to submit.
thnx


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

I got in, too! #happy 

I've yet to find out more, though... the Economics Affairs Division has said that they will contact the institutions, who will, in turn, get back to us!


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

danzgurl3, Yeah I'm definitely gonna try my best to be there a bit earlier! Last minute arrival probably isn't the best idea! But I guess then again 2-3 days doesn't make TOO much of a difference (hopefully!) Thankyou though, good luck to you as well! 

Congratulations Junai_Dahma ! Im a little confused though.. the list on UHS says classes will commence on the 28th. Does that mean EVERY school starts then? Or does each school have their own starting date?


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

nishaytariq said:


> danzgurl3, Yeah I'm definitely gonna try my best to be there a bit earlier! Last minute arrival probably isn't the best idea! But I guess then again 2-3 days doesn't make TOO much of a difference (hopefully!) Thankyou though, good luck to you as well!
> 
> *Congratulations Junai_Dahma ! Im a little confused though.. the list on UHS says classes will commence on the 28th. Does that mean EVERY school starts then? Or does each school have their own starting date?*


Thanks!Yeah, I really don't know what they're gonna do! Looks like they're going to have to move things along very fast to get classes started by then!


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Under PTAP u will give the fees same as the local people in pak rupees.


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah I think they are ! Well I'm still in Canada so hopefully they let us know soon  Oh well at least we know we're in  and no problem ! I think its best to just call the concerned school within the next couple of days and ask them when classes are starting. 

and ibrahim721 yup you're right, the fees are the exact same.


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey everyone. 
Just a quick question about SAT tests here.

Do you need to give all the 3 subject tests at the same time for PTAP or can they be given at different times?
I wrote them this year in May but only did good enough in one and not too good in the other two so I want to rewrite those ones. So does it matter if I send it both the result sheets; the one with all three and the one with the other two repeated?

Thanks


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

rosette said:


> Hey everyone.
> Just a quick question about SAT tests here.
> 
> Do you need to give all the 3 subject tests at the same time for PTAP or can they be given at different times?
> ...


I think its perfectly ok to have done the SAT tests at different times, as long as they're all done in the same year (year meaning the period of time between admissions one year and the admissions next year!) and they're done before you apply.

I hope this helps and maybe someone will be able to confirm this #happy


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I think YOu should be OK to retake your SAT in two subjects. College Board take in to account the best marks you have got so far. If you improve the two subjects then they will send you a new result statement which should list all three.


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey thanks Junai Dahma and saeedanjum! 

I did all my 3 SAT subject test in May and was gonna apply this year but hadn't gotten my citizenship by that time  so now that the citizenship issue is over with, I have to wait til next year and apply then. So I guess if I'm gonna give the SAT tests again in January, they'd be in different years. 
I didn't know that they give a new score sheet with your highest marks. Thanks for letting me know that saeedanjum :happy: 
Okay, so I should be good giving all 3 of them again, right?


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

oh and another question for SAT test.

It doesn't matter that I give Math I or Math II instead of Physics regardless of the field I'm going into (i.e. mbbs/bds/pharmacy/engineering) ...right?? 'cause I'm wayyy better in math than physics and it'd be nice if I'm able to do math instead of physics


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

For the people who got in through PTAP last year, I have a quick question. I was wondering, is the merit based on your IBCC equivalence marks only or do they also take in your SAT marks into account?

Thanks


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

The merit list of PTAP and Self finanace under HEC are based on IBCC equivalence only. You only need 550 and above in SAT test but not sure if they would use the SAT if two students have the same marks given by IBCC equivalence.


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh ok, great. Thanks. And, if people have the same marks given by IBCC, then they said that the person who is older in age is given preference.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

One correction, The merit list of PTAP is based on IBCC equivalence only but they have changed it for Self finanace under HEC this year.

For SFS under HEC the Merit for Pak Origin students will be determined as per following formula:

Intermediate/equivalent. -60% weightage
Entry Test/SAT-II. - 40% weightage

Regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have got one suggestion.I think if the admitted students under PTAP scheme could share their their IBCC equivalency & SAT scores ,that would be very helpful for future applicants.

Thanks


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Last years merit list is still available at EAD website. You can have a look yourself:

Ministry of Economic Affairs & Statistics - Government of Pakistan


----------

